# Java HMO - Weather not updating



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm stuck running JavaHMO (instead of Galleon) on my Linux server due to having DTivos @ V6.2 software.

For the current temperature and 5-day forecast, the updates seldom occur - even stopping the server, clearing the cache and restarting the server results in old data. For the local and national weather map though the data is always current.

Any ideas/suggestions?

Thanks!


----------

